# 09 Brute Clutch springs



## Ebobby (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey everybody i got a 09 brute 750 wit 29.5 otlaws and wanna change my springs i do mostly muddin and some trail riding what colors do yall suggest, what do i need to remove the springs and replace them, and is it farily easy or a big project, i just got this big bike and love the power just feel like its not gettin to the tires...any help please!!!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

maroon pri with red sec. when u order springs from epi order the pri tool and u can make ur sec tool from the how-to section and u will need a torque wrench


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Like what was said on HL, man put a red in there and let her eat. Play with the stall primary wise if you want to.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup as said above id go with red sec and maybe a maroon pri. but make sure you get a primary puller and make a secondary compressor. dont try to make the primary one because it might cause more problems then its worth


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Red secondary and almond primary....you do not want to run the oem primary with a red secondary...the the red is too stiff for it. It will pull very good with the almond primary and red secondary....it barely has any stall. Jack on here has the same setup on his 09 and he loves his. If you need anyhelp let me know.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> and let her eat.


 
:rockn: Nice.........


----------



## Ebobby (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Every one ima tray and get my springs ordered tomorrow i think ima go with the almond primary and red secendary....all help is sooooo appreciated


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Good luck bud, its a very easy mod just use caution when removing the cover bolts they tend to be a bit soft. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah man with the almond primary and red seconday you won't be disapointed. That combo will bring that brute to life with large tires.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i just installed almond pri and red sec man almost a whole different bike very satisfied just wish i did it sooner


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah man that almond primary brings it back to life.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jbadon said:


> i just installed almond pri and red sec man almost a whole different bike very satisfied just wish i did it sooner


 
glad you like it...the priamrys make a HUGE difference in power.

I just put a Gold Pimary in with my Lime Green secondary.....OMG...its unreal now. I tried if a long time ago...but forgot what it was like. I like the Red & Dark Green Primary's as well.
In some testing I did...anyone with a Lime Green or more...needs atleast a almond primary or they are losing a TON of performace...the Maroon is not enough for the stiffer secondarys.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with Boot, on my old brute I origionaly had 29.5's with a red secondary only. It had the power to turn them but you could feel the power loss. I have the same setup on my new brute with the almond primary and the power feels like it has more power than it did in stock form. I didn't realize the importance of the primary spring with larger tires until I put the almond in. It's night and day difference. By far the best mod I've done.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jack said:


> I agree with Boot, on my old brute I origionaly had 29.5's with a red secondary only. It had the power to turn them but you could feel the power loss. I have the same setup on my new brute with the almond primary and the power feels like it has more power than it did in stock form. I didn't realize the importance of the primary spring with larger tires until I put the almond in. It's night and day difference. By far the best mod I've done.


 
It really is...from what I have tried and IMO. If you only put a stiff secondary in...it hurts you. I mean the Almond & Bright Green Primarys have very little stall but will increase your performance a huge amount. From what I have tried & tested in the last few months...the Maroon is only good up to a Green secondary...any stiffer secondary...you need a minumum of an almond primary if not a Bright Green one. The Lime Green secondary has a weird rev to it untill you put atleast a Almond primary in it. Like I said...I have a Gold one in mine and its unreal quicker. Clutching will make a world of difference in anyone performance.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

What clutch springs should i get for my 08 brute i only have 28''maxxis zillas im thinking about the almond and maroon combo but will i loose any top speed ?


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Almond Primary, Red Secondary.... $25 each spring from EPI plus shipping... Buy the primary puller and build the secondary compressor... Easy job to do


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes u will Lise top end , but it will be worth it !!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Bruiser said:


> Almond Primary, Red Secondary.... $25 each spring from EPI plus shipping... Buy the primary puller and build the secondary compressor... Easy job to do


 I have Almound Pri/Sec plus Red Sec i will Sell for $20 a Piece or $50 for all 3. Less then 5 Min on Anyone of these


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Red is too much secondary for 28 zillas. Almond or a green.


----------

